# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  In 3D GOHOME

## GOHOME

Khoe các Bác máy in của em hoàn thành cách đây hơn 1/2 năm rồi .

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## GOHOME

Phần khung ......................

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## GOHOME

tiếp ..................................................  ..........................

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## GOHOME

..................................................  ............................................

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## iamnot.romeo

máy anh đơn giản hiểu quả thiệt đấy, dùng được combo visme thế này thì in sẽ rất đẹp. Sản phẩm chạy ra thế nào hả anh?

----------


## GOHOME

Quen Hải - sửa khóa làm chỉa - 






từ mấy cái combo này .

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## GOHOME

> máy anh đơn giản hiểu quả thiệt đấy, dùng được combo visme thế này thì in sẽ rất đẹp. Sản phẩm chạy ra thế nào hả anh?


Anh làm máy này dự tính in một kết cấu cho cái loa ( cái file hình màu đỏ đó  )nhưng khi chưa hoàn thành máy thì đã có phương án chế tạo khác nên 










bỏ xó tới nay mặc dù test chạy ok rồi .

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, hung1706, solero

----------


## biết tuốt

còn máy in của e vẫn nguyên si đống nhôm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   test xong phần mềm bỏ đó , cố cái cho bằng anh bằng em mới được

----------


## hung1706

Hehe máy in 3D chạy bằng combo là chất lượng đỉnh nhất rồi ạ. Em đã từng làm qua bằng combo Kr nhưng so về tốc độ in thì dây đai lại hơn hẳn, bù lại thì phần cơ khí sẽ kéo cưa kót két nghe vui tai lắm ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Nếu combo bước 10 hoặc 20 chắc tương đương dây đai được.
Mà chạy với step thì kiểu gì nó không ra nhạc ò é ò é. Nghe lâu buồn ngủ chít.

----------


## solero

Mấy lão audiophiler làm đồ nhìn cứ bị đẹp đẹp ý  :Big Grin:

----------

GOHOME

----------

